# Wolverine_x is being terminated



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Wolverine_x is a webtv news group that helped sprout this group and dishplayer x from what I understand. and for those webbies who don't know. It's being terminated. just thought you all would like to know so you can stop bye and bid your last farwell before it's gone :hi:

here's thelink:
news:alt.discuss.clubs.public.webtv.dishplayer.wolverine_x


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That is very sad. I first heard about the news over at the Dishplayer X site:

http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm1.showMessage?topicID=1462.topic

I learned a lot about the DP from the Wolverine X newsgroup.


----------

